# What Modifier Do I Use



## SHANNONAOA (Dec 4, 2008)

I Have A Patient That Come In For A Preventive Visit During That Visit We Did An Injection Of Depo Shot For Birth Control. Do I Put A Modifier On The 90772 (inj Code) And If I Do What Modifier Do I Use?? Can I Bill This Seperate

Wellness Exam Is This Considered An E&m Or Procedure??

The Patient Has Been On Depo Before She Just Got The Shot The Same Day As Wellness Exam This Time?


----------



## pamtienter (Dec 4, 2008)

The preventive exam can be billed with the 25 modifier on it in addition to the Depo and 90772. If you have a separate E/M on the same day as 90772, then the 25 modifier goes on the E/M.


----------

